# DNR Announces: "Minimum $5,000.00 Fine for Spotlighting Deer !!...



## MoeBirds (Aug 16, 2005)

Wouldn't that be something      !?

No more poachers getting off with $200.00 to $600.00 virtual _slaps-on-the-wrists _ by good-Ole-boy country Judges, their parents went to grade-school with  !?


Never again would I throw my GON across the room in disgust after reading the _Hall-of-Shame_, and saying 'the real shame is the miniscule fines these idiots are handing out'  !?


I once had dinner with a Sherrif in one of these tiny towns and asked him about an article that was in the _Hall-of-Shame_ and remarked " How come the two boys who had shot a deer at night, had 5 guns on 'em, and alcohol/drugs, only got $600.00 fines"  ?!


His response: "They knew the Sherrif".

To say I was not happy would be an understatement, and I voiced my displeasure aloud  !!

He said: "..but now _you_ know the Sherrif too"!!..and smiled.

"Thanks anyway bud, but I'm not gonna need any favors from you, since I don't break game-laws"!! ( I have not been invited to anymore dinners, to say the least.)


Why should _Conservation Rangers _ continue to risk their lives day-in-day-out (and night) to track down armed and drunken poachers (while wasting _our _ $$$$$ in the process) if they are actually losing $$$$$ on the ridiculous fines versus the hard work and effort  !?


Can anyone give me a logical explanation WHY the DNR _doesn't_ actually pass a law with a minimum-fine that would/could make a serious dent in some of these poacher$ pocket$??,...to where they might think twice in the future about doing it again..and again..and again,?!...   !!!!


(note: The thread-title is a parody, not to be takin seriously)


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 16, 2005)

*...........*

not sure, but don't think the DNR has the right to decide.............................I think they should have it.................and 5,000 and loss of hunting rights for 5 years would be about right.     ...........second offense......10,000, and lose your huntin rights for life....


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 16, 2005)

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be something      !?
> 
> No more poachers getting off with $200.00 to $600.00 virtual _slaps-on-the-wrists _ by good-Ole-boy country Judges, their parents went to grade-school with  !?
> 
> ...


----------



## specialk (Aug 16, 2005)

*this may be off topic.....*

i know most of you all associate spotlighting with shooting deer at night.  i grew up in VA/NC, the area i hunted most allowed spotlighting WITHOUT a gun.  we would ride around with the ole Q-Beam shining farm fields around the area. it was fun for us and the deer didn't seem to mind.  kept some of me and my friends out of real trouble.  got checked by the law plenty of times(sometimes 2-3 times a night by the same warden) but we never took a gun.  it's still a few counties left that you can still do it in.........


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 16, 2005)

*Faster cars and softer guns*

I guess some people will just get a faster car and go "Bo & Luke" on em'


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 16, 2005)

Burl E. said:
			
		

> I guess some people will just get a faster car and go "Bo & Luke" on em'


----------



## MoeBirds (Aug 16, 2005)

Burl E. said:
			
		

> I guess some people will just get a faster car and go "Bo & Luke" on em'





Yeah, Jeff Foxworthy made light of "poaching" in his Monster Bucks Videos too  !!...and as adults, we  understood the humor. But kids/teens apparently didn't "get" the message   !? _Instead_ they took it as an invitation to imitate, ignore, and disregard (game laws)  !!


Poaching's funny for those who do it, but for those of us who _live _ in the country !?....it's an even scarier feeling to hear them out there blasting (again  ) and worrying about wether the next bullet that misses their target is gonna zip thru the trees, penetrate the wall, and kill your kid as she sleeps!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2005)

The reason we cant get the min fines increased is the same reason we have a heck of a time getting min sentences or fines increased on every other law on the books.

Jim


----------



## MoeBirds (Aug 16, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> The reason we cant get the min fines increased is the same reason we have a heck of a time getting min sentences or fines increased on every other law on the books.
> 
> Jim




But wasn't it at one point "they took your gun and your truck"?!...or was that Florida I'm thinkin of  ?!

How did it get reversed??

Also aren't game laws in a class by themselves sort of when it comes to getting things changed?!


Afterall, it seems like every year there's a new game-law  or a reversal in the DNR regs-book, unlike other more _general_(which I assume you're refering to) "everyday-laws" which seem more set in stone and don't change nearlly as often as ours seem able to do!?(ex: crossbows, dog-running boundry-lines, and NOW the possibility of baiting/scoped muzzleloaders)

Are these just changes in _regulations_ ??

 Would a change in the game-law-violation-fine$, to a more $ignificant  charge, would be in a different category  ?!


----------



## raghorn (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes, at one time they did confiscate guns and vehicles, but for some reason they don't any longer unless its a commercial poaching ring.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Aug 16, 2005)

I once had dinner with a Sherrif in one of these tiny towns and asked him about an article 

Tiny town, heck Bartow dont even have a Redlight.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 17, 2005)

*Florida has it right*

poaching is and has been a thing of the past for many years now, the higher fines and Penalties that went with the crime got tougher and tougher, they take every thing you own on the spot, truck, gun, light etc...and I have read about in some Extreme cases they even seized homes  

I would love to see Georgia get back on the same page, and throw the book at some of these people


----------



## sgsjr (Aug 17, 2005)

Why arn't the fines higher???  Because the DNR does not care how many deer is shot as long as it dont endanger someone.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 17, 2005)

Know maybe I am wrong, but...Does not the game in GA belong to the public?  If so why don't WE the public demand that the law makers (not the DNR) change these things.  You don't hear about a lot of people losing their property and hunting rights because they usually plea down to lesser charges or roll over on someone else in order to keep there shi+.  ARRRGGGHHH!!!!  I am getting to upset for lunchtime posting on Woodys....Sheesh!


----------



## reylamb (Aug 17, 2005)

DNR has no legal authority to establish fine amounts, they only enforce the laws.  Fine amounts are currently established by the counties and judges.  If we want established fines, which I thnk we absolutely need, we need to contact our senators and have them draft legislation with minimum fines and take the judicial opinion out of the equation.  Getting mad at DNR is anger misplaced.


----------



## elvis*tcb (Aug 17, 2005)

What reylamb said. It would have to be a set fine by the General assembly.


----------



## MoeBirds (Aug 17, 2005)

reylamb said:
			
		

> DNR has no legal authority to establish fine amounts, they only enforce the laws.  Fine amounts are currently established by the counties and judges.  If we want established fines, which I thnk we absolutely need, we need to contact our senators and have them draft legislation with minimum fines and take the judicial opinion out of the equation.  Getting mad at DNR is anger misplaced.




Thanks for the info and clarification  !!!

I was confused on _who did what _ obviously  !?

I think we _all _ agree fines need to be raised for poaching so would anyone be in a better position to draft said letter (w/ the necessary legal terminology) and help me put it forth  ??


----------



## reylamb (Aug 17, 2005)

I have submitted letters asking for a change in the legislation for a few years now and it has gotten nowhere.  Thus far the standard answer is:  "we need to leave it up to the counties to handle it on a case by case basis as not all cases have the same merits."


----------



## Schulze (Aug 17, 2005)

You guys need to remember, ANY CHANGE in the law or penalty has to go through state leguslature. It is illegal for any agency to do this.


----------



## jon-jon (Aug 17, 2005)

IN New Jersey it's leagal to spotlight for deer as long as you don't have any weapons in the vechicle.Is this true for GA to or you can't spotlight at all.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 17, 2005)

jon-jon said:
			
		

> IN New Jersey it's leagal to spotlight for deer as long as you don't have any weapons in the vechicle.Is this true for GA to or you can't spotlight at all.


Can't spotlight deer at all, there is a law on the books about harassment of wildlife or something to that effect. It's a no no.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 18, 2005)

*the state*



			
				hunter rich said:
			
		

> Know maybe I am wrong, but...Does not the game in GA belong to the public?  If so why don't WE the public demand that the law makers (not the DNR) change these things.  You don't hear about a lot of people losing their property and hunting rights because they usually plea down to lesser charges or roll over on someone else in order to keep there shi+.  ARRRGGGHHH!!!!  I am getting to upset for lunchtime posting on Woodys....Sheesh!


The deer and all other native wildlife belong to the state,not the public. Even on your own land the, wildlife (except pigs) belongs to the state. Otherwise you could hunt anytime,and shoot whatever on your land. Even land owners have to have permits to shoot deer out of season and the deer they take have to be turned over to the state.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 19, 2005)

well seems to me the state legislators need to change the law from counties to the state level.  i am not in agreeance with folks that break game laws, i like the critters, i will say that when i was younger, that i really enjoyed riding around in state parks at night and shine deer.  they were everywhere, i took my girlfriends with me on dates, and they loved it as much as me.  i miss doing that, and because its against the law, i am confined like most law abiding citizens to seeing them on the sides of roads, and running across them in front of my jeep.  these newer times seem odd to me, the ole deer from my youth didn't really seem to mind to much if me and my girl sat there and looked at them, but today, i guess the deer have formed some new union that has lobbyied to the state to end my fun, go figure


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the idea of $5,000 fine


----------



## CAL (Aug 19, 2005)

I never knew of DNR taking a truck and gun and keeping it.Something always came up to where it was given back to the hunters!If anyone ever hears of a $5000.00 fine being charged I wish they would post it for all to see.These game officers stay up all night and go all over the state catching these offenders and in the end nothing is done about it.

I was deer hunting in Doughty Co. once with a unplugged shotgun in 1967.I was checked and caught.You can believe me they don't play down there.I thought they were going to put me in jail there for a minute.Charged me $40.00 which was big money in those days.Didn't just give me a ticket.I was arrested and taken in just like a common criminal!Made a believer out of this ole boy tonly hunting or fishing ticket I have ever gotten.

The correct medicine will most always cure what ever is wrong with ya!!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 20, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> I never knew of DNR taking a truck and gun and keeping it.Something always came up to where it was given back to the hunters!If anyone ever hears of a $5000.00 fine being charged I wish they would post it for all to see.These game officers stay up all night and go all over the state catching these offenders and in the end nothing is done about it.
> 
> I was deer hunting in Doughty Co. once with a unplugged shotgun in 1967.I was checked and caught.You can believe me they don't play down there.I thought they were going to put me in jail there for a minute.Charged me $40.00 which was big money in those days.Didn't just give me a ticket.I was arrested and taken in just like a common criminal!Made a believer out of this ole boy tonly hunting or fishing ticket I have ever gotten.
> 
> The correct medicine will most always cure what ever is wrong with ya!!



There are some regulations that I have to question. I can understand the plug for shotguns in the sense of why they were originally established for Bird hunting, but to carry them into the big games season makes no sense when most rifles have a magazine capacity far in excess of the 2 shot restriction of a plugged shotgun.


----------



## vermontah (Aug 20, 2005)

Some of the DNR's get carried away. Every violation gets treated like a felony and attemps to remove the hunter from the hunting/fishing pool perminantly. Lay your loaded gun on its case across the tailgate of your truck while you pick your lunch out of the cab and they'll bag you for $150.00 bucks and take your license for three years. (loaded gun On or IN the vehicle).   Pennsylvania had some pretty good shining rules. Only the week before the season no weapon in the truck, no boose in the driver. You couldn't jack a deer if you tried ,any spot accesible by car had a 250,000 candle power search light sweep over it every thirty seconds from dusk to past midnight. It was amazing the number of rack bucks yould count but not find the next day.  They changed them some after the last time I hunted there and I don't know how they settled out.


----------



## Woody52 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll tell you why!!!     P-O-L-I-T-I-C-S


----------



## Heathen (Aug 20, 2005)

Woody52 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you why!!!     P-O-L-I-T-I-C-S


Woody52 is right, they don't care about our favorite past time.....HUNTING. That is the farthest thing on their small minds.


----------



## orion1mdl (Aug 20, 2005)

Are ya'll saying the DNR officers don't care?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2005)

The judge could just throw out the night hunting charge and fine him what he wants for the other charges. There is more than one way to skin a cat. 


T


----------

